# viele Variablen



## Giovanni (23. Okt 2008)

Hallo.

Ich habe n Buttons erstellt:

for(int i=0; i<(n*n); i++){
                    buttons.add(new JButton(""));
                    window.add((JButton)buttons.get(i));
                }


Nun möchte ich zum einzelnen Button den ActionListener hinzufügen.
Wie geht das?

Danke im Voraus.

Giovanni


----------



## GilbertGrape (23. Okt 2008)

Direkt in der Schleife zum BEispiel:


```
for(int i=0; i<(n*n); i++){
JButton b = new JButton("");
b.addActionListener(...);
buttons.add(b);
window.add(b);
}
```


----------



## Marco13 (23. Okt 2008)

Ja, kannst auch mal hier http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=310844 das 2. und 3. Beispiel angucken.


----------

